

Hands-on with GitHub’s New Text Editor Atom - scotchio
http://scotch.io/bar-talk/hands-on-with-githubs-new-text-editor-atom

======
krisdol
It looks like a neat editor, but it's a shame it's (as of yet) closed source.
Especially in today's world of dozens of useful products springing up every
few months and going inactive shortly thereafter. I'm not usually a religious
FOSSer, but I think every editor that has gone OSS has benefited immensely
from the move.

~~~
greenie
What are your thoughts on something like Sublime Text? That's a product which
is highly praised by the community, yet remains closed source.

~~~
splawn
I suspect that, like textmate and unlike vim/emacs, it will be abandoned for
the most part.

